# How do you take your coffee?



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Im interesred to know how many members drink straight espresso or if you prefer it with milk. Personally, when at home with the classic, i make it with equal quantity of 1/3rd espresso/foamed milk/water. At work i have a mug made with aeropress with a splash of milk.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Espresso and water and milk? That's interesting!

I used to be a milk girl wet cappuccino.

I also like adulterating my coffee (my guilty pleasure is a syrup laden mocha, banana, or a certain chain with drive thrus has had a rose and pistachio one on special)

But more and more at home since the arrival of decent kit I'm drinking espresso. I've even dabbled with my V60, black (without 17 sugars and a pint of nut-milk)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I drink a caffè latte in the morning before heading to work, and a double espresso after lunch (at work with a bean to cup machine, at home with my own kit). I don't drink any other coffee at home apart from espresso / espresso based drinks. I used to have an Aeropress, a Clever Filter, a French Press and a Mocha Pot, none of which I got on with.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a latte in the morning to wake me up. Lol. Take 2 lattes in my 2 travel mug which keeps it warm for up to 8 hours. Have a French press brewed at 7 pm at work to keep me going. Lol. On my days off Americano, latte and brewed. A fair bit at home. Lol


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I rotate between Kalita Wave, Aeropress, Chemex, Sowden and V60 at home. No milk/sugar.

If it's an espresso based drink, then either an espresso or a flat white.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Cortado, with full fat organic, "what else"


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't have a preference for s particular type ... Most days I make myself several types depending on mood ... Generally though after dinner in the evening I make an espresso as I cant fit any more than 2fl/oz in me


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> I don't have a preference for s particular type ... Most days I make myself several types depending on mood ... Generally though after dinner in the evening I make an espresso as I cant fit any more than 2fl/oz in me


Perhaps a waaafeer theeen mint sir?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

We have had a couple of polls on this, here's the 2014 results, I couldn't easily find last years...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16962-RESULTS-!How-do-we-drink-your-coffee


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Here are the 2015 poll results

But FYI i like a latte so does my partner, but due to my frothing ability we sometimes have a flat white or a cappuccino

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25859-Results-How-We-De-Drink-Our-Coffee-2015&highlight=2015+poll


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hot and wet, the way everything in life should be!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> But FYI i like a latte so does my partner, but due to my frothing ability we sometimes have a flat white or a cappuccino


I generally make flattecinos for my girlfriend - luckily they still taste OK; as far as I'm aware


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Hot and wet, the way everything in life should be!


Even ice cream ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Even ice cream ?


Only on a cold day.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I love coffee in all it's different guises. Although not too fond of hot and wet coffee ice-cream.

Otherwise depends totally on mood and caffeine levels (I tend not to drink espresso if I'm close to the edge).


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Hot and wet icecream = custard

unless you buy that god awful walls stuff with no cream in it that retains its shape even when it's defrosted then hot and wet icecream = hydrogenated vegetable fat and palm oil with glucose and stabilisers


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Espresso & long black only. Mostly long blacks.

It's been so long since I had a coffee with milk, I'm not sure I could drink it these days.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Single shot and 150ml of milk. It is pot luck whether it ends up being a flat white, cappuccino or cafe latte although I do aim for the later.

I am gradually moving over to the dark side and opted for a couple of long blacks the other day.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Espresso I love the technical aspect of pulling the flavours out if the bean. No milk no sugar just as it comes.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

owain said:


> Espresso I love the technical aspect of pulling the flavours out if the bean. No milk no sugar just as it comes.


+1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ill run another survey July / August ( once a year is enough for me )


----------



## Tidiman (Apr 4, 2016)

I am drinking only hard espresso (Currently Mollinari beans) from my Saeco coffee machine







I dont have enough time to drink large coffee so I am drinking only espresso shots like original Italians


----------



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Even ice cream ?


Yes bud, wifey microwaves ice cream....don't ask...I don't know either. I think is a woman thing .


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

Espresso or macchiato. Depends on the coffee, ideally straight, but macchiato takes excessive bitterness down. Some mornings a big milky one for brekkers is nice, cappuccino, flat white, or latte, all are good.


----------



## todski (Feb 2, 2016)

Long and black


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Full mug of strong black coffee using a cafetière. Extra dark roast.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Short, sweet, unadulterated and often.

Unless it's a Sowden... or a drip... or an aeropress... or I'm playing latte art on a Friday... or I'm making a Moka pot on a camp fire... oh god, I think I'd actually be prepared to inject it...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Constantly. Black.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

In a drinking vessel. (Usually)


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

How things have changed since i started this post back in March! These days im making for 2 and using cafetiere or 6 cup Moka pot. Back to basics!

At the weekends i do a litre in the Behmor brazen filter. Sometimes black, sometimes with milk.


----------



## javacentral (Feb 3, 2016)

My go to is 2 tablespoons of medium ground city roast with about a mugs worth of heated water in the aeropress. I love the inverted method and so I let it seep for around 3 minutes and press it slowly. Top that with just a little cream and I'm set for the morning!


----------

